# April Boarding in CO- snow, music, beers???



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

mdevine said:


> Going to Colorado April 9th weekend to do some late season riding. Looking for a place that will have great end of day parties- bands, beer, etc.
> 
> We can get a great deal on hotel at base of Vail, but I am concerned the place is too uptight and wont be as much fun after 4pm.
> 
> ...



Would this be the Arrabelle? I stayed here with the wife for our first Anniversery and I can tell you we felt a bit out of place b/c of the highbrow attitude. I really didn't know the protocol in dealing with our own butler. The room was absolutely amazing though and in the end it was a great experience for what we wanted. 

If you want to party Vail is not the spot. Copper will be really fun, but I'll let the locals guide you to the best party. It's not at Vail or the Arrabelle though if that is the hotel you are thinking of.
HTH


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Only time people feel out of place is when they allow themselves to feel out of place. 

Sunsation is a blast but I'd just stay in Frisco rather than right on the mountain.


----------



## Cool_As_Cakes (Sep 23, 2009)

the Aspen Highlands closing day party is one of the sickest parties I've ever been to.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Closing day/weekend in Aspen is a hoot. Everyone just let's loose.

Copper's Sunsation is great. Free bands, plenty of booze to be found. BA is probably right though about staying in Frisco vs the mountain. Depends though, I have definitely done it up at Copper, but there are more bars, restaurants and such to choose from in the Frisco area. 

Breck's spring massive can be pretty dang fun too.


----------



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Only time people feel out of place is when they allow themselves to feel out of place.


I have to second this statement. Vail is fun and there are some good Apres Spots. A few years ago we were there during Easter Break and they had a festival with outdoor vendors and live music for free. During spring, everyone lets loose, even the high-brow. Everyone is on vacation, so everyone is much more friendly.....just say hi.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

trying to convince the wife that she wants to go to CO the first week in april. There are great airfares to be had on Southwest right now, but if I go on another boarding vacation without her, shit will hit the fan. So, I need to convince her that she also wants to go


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Only time people feel out of place is when they allow themselves to feel out of place.


Lets not get carried away here. I only stated it in reference to the Hotel Arrabelle and it was somewhat tongue in cheek anyway. But obviously if the OP is a kid looking for a party then he shouldn't be staying in a $900-$3000/night hotel and that was the point I intended to convey about the Arrabelle. 

Thanks for the life lesson though Yoda..


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Assuming I can't sell the wife on the idea of going out there to shred 4 days in a row, is there enough other shit open (like national parks, etc.) to kill some downtime with her? I'd hate to have this backfire on me, but getting her buttered up nicely right now.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

In April, your choices for activities in the mountains are going to be rather limited. All of the higher elevations are still going to be snowed in. None of the high roads will be open. You could go snowshoeing or something like that. If you think it's going to backfire, it probably will.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> If you think it's going to backfire, it probably will.


Or i just need to convince her to go snowboarding every day...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Probably your best bet.

Rocky Mountain National Park will be open, but it's a long drive to get there from spots like Summit County or Vail. Plenty of foo foo day spa type places up there.

If she is active and wants to get some sort of recreation in, hiking up the East Face of Quandary is a good one. You can follow the ridge line, making the avy danger pretty much nil. It's a relatively easy hike for a 14er. She might want snow shoes, but most seasons you can do it without them. Of course you are going to want a nice spring day to do that. If there is any weather in the forecast, forget it. 

There are always mine tours at the Climax mine in Leadville.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Yeah, she's pretty active and likes going on hikes - we climbed a lot out in maine a few summers ago. I see RMNP is open year-round. If we stayed in Winter Park locale, I know there are some hot springs near Granby. Is there a back road to Estes area (34, I think?) or would we have to make the long trip back around and through Devner to get to RMNP?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The High Ridge Trail road from the Granby side to the Estes park side will still be closed and impassable at that time. I wouldn't be surprised if the Granby side of the park is open (never really hung out there) but you won't be able to get to the other side. So it would probably mean a trip down through Boulder to get there. 

The Quandary hike is a worthy one and can just be spectacular in April. I've been up there snowboarding the east face and saw hikers in shorts up there. The views are outstanding and it's pretty dang easy route finding to the Summit. I'd guess 5 hours probably less from door to door to do it. 

Grays and Torres are fairly accessible during that time frame too. Though you would want snow shoes for those. The nice thing is you can easily bag both of them in a day. They share a saddle. It will be a bit longer of a hike as the road will be impassable to the main parking. You'll want to park right at the bottom of the access road. Trying to get higher will probably get your vehicle stuck. I see it every year. It adds two or three miles to the hike, the ability to pick off two fourteeners in a day is pretty sweet though. 6-8 hours door to door.

You can also hike up a thirteener, Grizzly peak is off of Loveland Pass and is very straight forward. Just take the Continental Divide trail on the south side of the pass. Grizzly is the tall peak just lookers left of Arapahoe Basin. The trail goes right over it. Lot's of people bag that one in the spring. Probably 4 or 5 hours door to door to do that one. 

All of these are hikes you'd want to do on a day with good weather predicted. High winds, snow, can make it range from miserable to down right life threatening. With decent weather though, it's just magical.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

awesome again, thanks for the info!


----------

